

GnuPG 2.1.3 released - Sami_Lehtinen
https://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-announce/2015q2/000365.html

======
tomjen3
Skimming that release that seems to be nothing much new, other than the adding
of a third branch.

It is certainly important software, but why is this announcement on HN?

~~~
madez
To see how development is going after the recent funding campaign.

